# Hasselt Open 2014



## Geert (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi,

Hasselt Open 2014 will be on November 1st and 2nd in Hasselt, Belguim.
For more info vistit the competition website or the WCA website.

events will be:
3x3 / 4x4 / 3BLD / 2x2 / pyra => 3 rounds
5x5 / Skewb / clock => 2 rounds
MultiBLD / 4BLD / 5BLD / OH / 7x7 => 1 round

(MultiBLD = best of 1 | 4BLD & 5BLD = best of 3)


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 5, 2014)

I might attend this comp !


----------



## TiVe (Aug 11, 2014)

This will be my first competition  looking forward to it!


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 11, 2014)

Oops I accidentally registered.... guess I'd better go


----------

